# How long will a quality chainsaw last?



## MontanaResident (Jan 5, 2016)

I keep seeing saws getting major overhauls, sometimes rather new models, and wonder how can a relatively new saw need new piston and rings so soon.

I cut 8 to 10 cords of wood a year, spring thru summer. I go out maybe once a week, and cut maybe 2 hours at a time. Rather easy on the saws, I think. And I expect my saws to last 10 years or more. Is this unrealistic?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 5, 2016)

That is not unrealistic, I have a 1990 262xp that has been used to cut firewood for home heating and is still running strong. On it's third ring, just watch compression, and change when compression is dropping. Only parts I have replaced are broken choke lever, rings, base gasket and exhaust gasket. Loggers make a living with saws and use them more in a couple months, than you will in years. Many good saws out there to fill your needs. Run a good gas and oil mixture and your pro saw will last 10 years easy.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 5, 2016)

generally, if a decent quality saw is maintained, it will darn near last a lifetime of cutting.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 5, 2016)

there are differences between "homeowner saws" and "pro" saws, but either can be toasted if abused. as said above, use good fuel and oil, keep your chain sharp and you should be good to go for a while. these days most will tell you to drain the fuel and run the saw dry for storage, to help limit effects of ethanol in fuel and/or run E-free if possible.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 5, 2016)

when you hear of a saw getting rebuilt, its because there was something that went wrong, a lot of times its an air leak, or old stale fuel, straight gas/lean tune. I have a 1991 272xp that has cut probly close to 200 cord of firewood (was my dads saw til a couple years ago). starts great, runs great, only things replaced have been crank seals and fuel line, and some shiny new plastics....


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 5, 2016)

One can take a brand new saw, and fiddle with the carb, and melt the piston pretty quick.
On the other hand, there are countless 031s and 028s still cutting firewood on their original rings, fuel lines, and filters.
However, the prudent owner should be looking at replacing the filters and fuel lines before they melt their pistons.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 5, 2016)

cus_deluxe said:


> there are differences between "homeowner saws" and "pro" saws, but either can be toasted if abused. as said above, use good fuel and oil, keep your chain sharp and you should be good to go for a while. these days most will tell you to drain the fuel and run the saw dry for storage, to help limit effects of ethanol in fuel and/or run E-free if possible.


I agree with E-free and most oils now contain a fuel stabilizer. I never run my saws out of fuel, seems if you run it out of fuel you also run it out of oil. Saws have always started fine.


----------



## CJ1 (Jan 5, 2016)

There are still at least 4 of my old 272/372 that I sold to friends that are still running fine. We ran 2 saws per cutter in rotation and purchased 1 new one each year per cutter and replaced the oldest one each time. So each saw had one full year of run time on them. Each saw would get filled at least 4 times a day and sometimes 5, so that will give a idea how long they will last. At least 2 of my cutting partners 254's are with friends and still run fine. We worked 5 days a week and sometimes on Saturday but not often cutting. 1 of my 372's had a intake leak and was just a bit low on compression, so it got a new topend and was sold again to a friend and it still runs fine. That was the only major mechanical failure that I can remember. We lost 2 or 3 saws that could not be fixed due to accidents and 1 that was thrown under the dozer tracks because it was a POS that gave us grief 1 too many times. I will say when we sold them you could feel that they were "loose" compared to a new saw but still operated fine for a firewood getter. CJ


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jan 5, 2016)

MontanaResident said:


> I keep seeing saws getting major overhauls, sometimes rather new models, and wonder how can a relatively new saw need new piston and rings so soon.
> 
> I cut 8 to 10 cords of wood a year, spring thru summer. I go out maybe once a week, and cut maybe 2 hours at a time. Rather easy on the saws, I think. And I expect my saws to last 10 years or more. Is this unrealistic?



No, your expectations are fine. What you describe is 500 hours in 10 years, which is just fine. The main components (p/c and crank/bearings, carb) should handle this just fine. 

However 1000 hours in one year is not crazy for a pro. And at that point, the plastic won't yet be faded. Put a new sticker on the recoil, wipe it down, and sell it to someone for $350-500, at which point they can run it another 10 years and 500 hours and tinker with it b/c it is now a hobby saw not a breadwinner.

If your cylinder and or crank fail after 1500 hours, no one will feel sorry for you. Also, if they make it 2000, no one will be that impressed.

Part of what goes on here is people see a few barely visible scratches from who knows what on their 175psi 70cc saw and think it needs a new piston.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 5, 2016)

If you want a good, pro saw to last a long time, the formula is really simple... take care of it, don't abuse it. If you _"ain't got time fer all that high-falootin' maintenance and cleanin' crap"_ and treat the thing like it was a combination earth auger, wood cutter and pry bar... well, it won't last any longer than a twenty dollar bill in a whore house.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 5, 2016)

I can see that a lot of folks here see saws as toys. And like cars, motorcycles, etc. it is fun to modify them. I clean my saws, regular maintenance, don't push them hard, keep the chain sharp, use quality gas and oil, and don't let them bang around in the back of the truck. Not much else I can think of to do. 

At 10 cords a year, $150 a cord is $1500 x 10 years, is $15,000. Not a bad return on an investment of $500 to $1000. Okay, I can be happy with that, while keeping myself in shape doing the physical work.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been inside of a lot of saws and of those, only twice have I encountered issues that could be attributed to wear. (piston worn thin, etc). Most saws that die, do it from "injury" sustained due to physical damage, a fuel or tuning issue or lack of maintenance and ham handed abuse. A well maintained saw should/could last decades. And in reality, not that many saws get a lot of hours put on them.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 5, 2016)

MontanaResident said:


> I keep seeing saws getting major overhauls, sometimes rather new models, and wonder how can a relatively new saw need new piston and rings so soon.
> 
> I cut 8 to 10 cords of wood a year, spring thru summer. I go out maybe once a week, and cut maybe 2 hours at a time. Rather easy on the saws, I think. And I expect my saws to last 10 years or more. Is this unrealistic?


My Dolmar PS-6400 is pushing 10 years now, I am the first and only owner - 100% factory stock, never repaired or dismantled.
The only thing that I should do, pull the cylinder & piston, clean them up from carbon deposits and replace the piston ring that got damaged by carbon deposits in the exhaust port.
2014/11 when I discovered the damage:



2015/05 checking the damage after loads of additional working hours and fuel gone through the saw:


I really should look into cleaning her up and replace the piston ring as it is "stuck" in the groove.

I also own a Sachs-Dolmar 105 build in the mid 80's - 30 years of age and had never been dismantled nor required repairs since my dad bought her, we are the first and only owners.
This is the first and only damage that prompted me to partially dismantle her, clutch weight failure due to worn clutch drum:



Upon removing the muffler 30 years of carbon deposits came to light, thus I pulled the cylinder to clean it and the piston up. I will be replacing the original factory piston ring which is intact but worn a little thin.
30 years of usage look like this:








I guess I got lucky as there is one carbon caused score mark left in the cylinder wall after cleaning it up, the piston will also have to be reused.
The Sachs-Dolmar 105's exhaust port is pointing DOWN, that might have helped prevent more severe damage as loosened carbon deposits would fall down into the muffler.
This saw is awaiting reassembly as I have to figure out a cylinder base gasket.
I really want to point out that this saw has been abused to a point where I should be ashamed of myself - suffice to say: I did not know what saw "chips" look like, all I ever knew was saw "dust"!

My annual firewood processing averages at about 15 cubic meters bucked to 14-16" length.

As @cus_deluxe said, a saw CAN last and outlast a persons lifetime - though few will!


----------



## rwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay, I get the mechanical longevity (most of my saws are over 35 years old) but what about the plastic tanks, handles, etc?

Can't believe that I have been giving serious thought lately to selling my 036Pro due to concerns over the age of the plastic. I've passed on MS361s for the same reason. Should I be concerned given I hope twenty more years on this earth?

Ron


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jan 5, 2016)

This guy who runs a tree cutting outfit came in to the Husqvarna dealer next to me and bought up 5 562xp saws brand new in the box. Then to save a buck he bought a case of cheap 2 stroke marine oil on his way up to the mountain. He brought all five saws back the next day and said they only lasted an hour each before they seized up.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

Stihl pro saws are designed to run 2000 hours from the factory. If you are selling your saws because you are worried about the plastic fading, maybe you should consider having someone else cut your wood for you? Or going on Prozac? Seriously, even the plastic on homeowner saws holds up for a long long time. I plan to be buried with one of my 361s in 30 some odd years from now. I fully expect them to hold up that long. I am sure one of my brothers or nephew will snag it for themselves before the coffin is closed though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Stihl pro saws are designed to run 2000 hours from the factory. If you are selling your saws because you are worried about the plastic fading, maybe you should consider having someone else cut your wood for you? Or going on Prozac? Seriously, even the plastic on homeowner saws holds up for a long long time. I plan to be buried with one of my 361s in 30 some odd years from now. I fully expect them to hold up that long. I am sure one of my brothers or nephew will snag it for themselves before the coffin is closed though.


LOL, I was gonna say I don't want none of the nasty gas smellin things I own buried with me, But what the heck. I won't know nothing. Guess my enemies could throw a bucket of dog turds in there and it wouldn't hurt nothing.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I was gonna say I don't want none of the nasty gas smellin things I own buried with me, But what the heck. I won't know nothing. Guess my enemies could throw a bucket of dog turds in there and it wouldn't hurt nothing.



Oh, I have one brand new 361 boxed up in reserve, see. My oldest brother will likely snag it and pay for it and his debts to me by putting a fat check in the coffin. He still owes me so I have not seen him in a few years.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2016)

I have seen many times where relatives that hated you suddenly appear and pretend to really care when someone dies. When my Father passed his only sister told us he owed her 30,000 dollars that he borrowed just before his death. I knew the ***** was lying cause he NEVER borrowed money. If he didn't have the cash, he didn't buy it. Needless to say she got a yer SOL and "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2016)

LMAO, It changed G F Y to I have a potty mouth.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

As for fathers dying, my dad died over 20 years ago and people came out of the woodwork. Funerals bring the worst out in people. My step mother immediately hid his cash in her brother's name and put all her money into paying off the house, expecting us to go after the money. She had it all planned well in advance. In Oregon any disputes over wills and the wife gets half the $$$, regardless. The lawyers would have gotten the rest. She moved to Nevada and the casinos have pretty much cleaned her out now. ****ing ***** that she is.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 5, 2016)

This guy i know was an only child and his dad left them when he was 1 or 2 and his mom passed in 2008. A few years ago he died of cancer and after 30 years his dad came out of nowhere and got his money, truck, bass boat, brand new Harley, snowmobile, jet ski, and all his gun. It was sickening.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 5, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> This guy i know was an only child and his dad left them when he was 1 or 2 and his mom passed in 2008. A few years ago he died of cancer and after 30 years his dad came out of nowhere and got his money, truck, bass boat, brand new Harley, snowmobile, jet ski, and all his gun. It was sickening.


That's phucked up right there.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 5, 2016)

windthrown said:


> As for fathers dying, my dad died over 20 years ago and people came out of the woodwork. Funerals bring the worst out in people. My step mother immediately hid his cash in her brother's name and put all her money into paying off the house, expecting us to go after the money. She had it all planned well in advance. In Oregon any disputes over wills and the wife gets half the $$$, regardless. The lawyers would have gotten the rest. She moved to Nevada and the casinos have pretty much cleaned her out now. ****ing ***** that she is.


Unfortunate situation no doubt...Maybe she'll end up in the casino playing at the 'karma' table...that table eventually gets ones' ass in the long run.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

All the casinos are going to dispense karma in her case. She likes the slots, and is addicted. My dad had to take her Vegas or Reno at least once a year for her to get her "fix." He even bought stock in Circus Circus. She would insert the credit cards and press the buttons until she hit her limit. Dunno why she had to move to Nevada to get that though. They have slot machines in Oregon now. Worse odds than Vegas (if you can believe that). My brother's bar has 6 slot machines and people are always lined up to throw their money into them. Its the tax on the poor (and illegal Mexicans).


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 5, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> This guy who runs a tree cutting outfit came in to the Husqvarna dealer next to me and bought up 5 562xp saws brand new in the box. Then to save a buck he bought a case of cheap 2 stroke marine oil on his way up to the mountain. He brought all five saws back the next day and said they only lasted an hour each before they seized up.


If he seized up those saws, it wasn't because of the brand or type of oil. It may have been lack of oil but even TCW-3 will work in a chainsaw. I would think that after the second one gave up the ghost some investigation should have been accomplished...


----------



## rwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Stihl pro saws are designed to run 2000 hours from the factory. If you are selling your saws because you are worried about the plastic fading, maybe you should consider having someone else cut your wood for you? Or going on Prozac? Seriously, even the plastic on homeowner saws holds up for a long long time. I plan to be buried with one of my 361s in 30 some odd years from now. I fully expect them to hold up that long. I am sure one of my brothers or nephew will snag it for themselves before the coffin is closed though.



I could care less if the plastic fades. I just want a tank that will hold fuel and a handle that isn't going to break off in my hands unexpectedly. I assume by the lack of replies, plastic failure is not an issue yet.

I know first hand that Stihl plastic is pretty tough.





Ron


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 5, 2016)

rwoods said:


> I could care less if the plastic fades. I just want a tank that will hold fuel and a handle that isn't going to break off in my hands unexpectedly. I assume by the lack of replies, plastic failure is not an issue yet.
> 
> I know first hand that Stihl plastic is pretty tough.
> 
> ...


Dayum that's a big log.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes it is. It hurt my little Stihl's feelings when it rolled.




Ron


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 5, 2016)

rwoods said:


> Yes it is. It hurt my little Stihl's feelings when it rolled.
> 
> View attachment 476506
> 
> ...


Crazy big...what a tree.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 5, 2016)

To answer the OP's question, one has to define the word "last" ... most of the saws I see aren't worn out, necessarily, but they have parts that are worn and parts that are destroyed due to some mechanical failure of some kind, straight gas, poor tuning, a seal that let go, etc. In these cases, all is not lost. So by definition, a saw can last indefinitely. just keep replacing parts. everything is replacable, as long as you buy a saw that has lots of parts availability. Husqvarna 350, 372, and 455 ranchers come to mind as saws that seem like they will have parts available for the forseeable future, and therefor, have indefinite lifespans. every single part on these saws is easily replaceable.... so run them like ya stole em 



and yeah, thats a big tree


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 5, 2016)

A saw like a Stihl 029 can be made to last a lifetime because every part on the saw is replaceable. You may end up with a completely different saw in 20 years or so but you'll still have an 029.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2016)

rwoods said:


> I could care less if the plastic fades. I just want a tank that will hold fuel and a handle that isn't going to break off in my hands unexpectedly. I assume by the lack of replies, plastic failure is not an issue yet.
> 
> I know first hand that Stihl plastic is pretty tough.
> 
> Ron



So why are you so worried about it then?

BTW: I have one early 026 that is over 25 years old now and the plastic is still fantastic. US made too. The early US made 023 and o25 hommie saws are 25 years old now as well. I do not see them gushing or falling apart.


----------



## lambs (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought my 046 from an older guy who bought it new in 1997. He never touched it and it still blows 168 psi. Not sure how many hours are on it, but can't be that many. It's a keeper for sure; I probably put 75 hours on it a year, max.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

windthrown said:


> *So why are you so worried about it then?*
> 
> BTW: I have one early 026 that is over 25 years old now and the plastic is still fantastic. US made too. The early US made 023 and o25 hommie saws are 25 years old now as well. I do not see them gushing or falling apart.



At some point many plastics seem to get brittle. If this is true of chainsaws, I would rather trade forward while my old saws still have value. If the plastic will outlast me then I'll keep them. My WWS MS361 has become my favorite saw and so far I haven't run anything I would want to swap for it. If the plastic has a 30 year life expectancy, I'll spring for another nice 361 and pay Terry L to work his magic on it.

Ron


----------



## stihlguy (Jan 5, 2016)

MY 044 just turned 20 on Dec 31, I think I changed the plug a couple of yrs ago!!! It gets cleaned after every use, e-free gas, Stihl ultra oil, starts on the fifth pull cold since new, one pull warm. My Craigslistt find, 024 super has a birthday of late 86 or early 87 according to Stihl, after 1.5 seasons of use, still looks and runs like new. I traded my 031 purchased in 1979 to Jeremy(Adirondackstihl), still running strong even with some side to side movement in the crank.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 5, 2016)

It all depends on how and how often you use them and how you store them when not in use..


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 6, 2016)

Most of the saws I own are over 20 years old, I've had a 064 since new and it's the saw I test 066\660 cylinders on,it's probably had 15 cylinders on it and of those all were ported and some with very high compression, it has been road hard and put up wet it's hole life and in November of last year and crank bearing finally went out but I put new ones in and seals and it's business as usual. I replaced the fuel line only because it had never been. 

A pro saw can't really ever be worn out as long as parts are available. 

I've fixed 100's in 20 years or so and only a handful are fixed because of something that's worn out, almost always a fuel problem that caused a failure and it's almost always the operators fault.

I mostly work on 660 stihls and have yet to find a bad crank seal unless the bearing is bad but that's not common either. Mostly someone has yanked on it hard enough to pull the Impulse line off or torn the intake boot and tried running it for a day or two or they have the high side screwed shut. Amazingly tough machines they are, I've seen them with the plastic melted off around the clutch from a dull chain and the airfilter so clogged it won't run so they bring it in and complain about how big of a pos it is while I fix it. 
I fixed a 395xp the other day that was making a noise but still ran and had been doing it for a week, the coil had no bolts in it, I couldn't believe it could run like that.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 6, 2016)

rwoods said:


> I could care less if the plastic fades. I just want a tank that will hold fuel and a handle that isn't going to break off in my hands unexpectedly. I assume by the lack of replies, plastic failure is not an issue yet.
> 
> I know first hand that Stihl plastic is pretty tough.
> 
> ...


Well, that's one way to prevent a log from rolling!


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 6, 2016)

rwoods said:


> At some point many plastics seem to get brittle. If this is true of chainsaws, I would rather trade forward while my old saws still have value. If the plastic will outlast me then I'll keep them. My WWS MS361 has become my favorite saw and so far I haven't run anything I would want to swap for it. If the plastic has a 30 year life expectancy, I'll spring for another nice 361 and pay Terry L to work his magic on it.
> 
> Ron



It pretty much depends on the amount of UV inhibitors that are added to the plastic. 
To the best of my knowldge Stihl, Husqvarna, Echo etc still do things the old fashioned way, unlike automakers which have been killing two birds with a stone by saving pennies on UV inhibitors and making plastics that look like junk in four years.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jan 6, 2016)

According to the Stihl site, they are using glass fiber reinforced plastic, which is pretty tough, and relatively cheap for the strength you get(cheap compared to metal). 
Of course, for the real fanboys, I'll leave this right here. A test model stihl using carbon fiber. Old news, but... http://www.stihl.com.au/stihl-carbon-concept-chainsaw.aspx


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 6, 2016)

And expensive.  

But better then his foot.


wde_1978 said:


> Well, that's one way to prevent a log from rolling!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 6, 2016)

MontanaResident said:


> I keep seeing saws getting major overhauls, sometimes rather new models, and wonder how can a relatively new saw need new piston and rings so soon.
> 
> I cut 8 to 10 cords of wood a year, spring thru summer. I go out maybe once a week, and cut maybe 2 hours at a time. Rather easy on the saws, I think. And I expect my saws to last 10 years or more. Is this unrealistic?




I have a homies super XL from the early 70s. It has cut much more wood than any of my stilhs, it has been crushed by a tree, and still runs fine (after small parts). It is not real fun to cut with with no AV but it has original internals and the carb is OEM too. Been through many bars and chains. And made in the USA when that meant something. Yes piston and rings are OEM too. That saw provided wood for the farm and wood money to put me through college. I managed a few stihl in the 1990s so that fine saw has had a break, but with fresh mix it still runs fine.

Take care of a saw and it will serve you well.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 6, 2016)

rwoods said:


>


Nice log chock - maybe Stihls are good for something after all!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 7, 2016)

My first new saw ever was a Jonsered 621 bought in 1981, I ran it as my primary firewood saw for 26 or 27 years alternating between a 16 and 24" bar. Hard to say how many hours it had but it was a lot. The PTO side bearing failed and turned some balls loose in the crankcase that didn't stay there...

I also bought an 036 Magnum around 1991, still runs very strong and also has lots and lots of tanks of fuel through it as well. I used to switch between the 16" bar and a 25" for bigger stuff but today I have some bigger saws that handle the large sticks so much better.

Use don't forget to put oil in the fuel, keep the chain reasonably sharp, clean them up when your done paying attention to the bar groove and oiler, and they will last a long, long time.

Mark


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 7, 2016)

MontanaResident said:


> I keep seeing saws getting major overhauls, sometimes rather new models, and wonder how can a relatively new saw need new piston and rings so soon.
> 
> I cut 8 to 10 cords of wood a year, spring thru summer. I go out maybe once a week, and cut maybe 2 hours at a time. Rather easy on the saws, I think. And I expect my saws to last 10 years or more. Is this unrealistic?


At that rate you should get 50 years.
By my math that's about 3 days a year.
150 days if cutting for 50 years.
Many of us could put a 266 in a box in 150 days in the '90's ,arguably the the best saw ever made. That was west coast thinning/spacing. But what a ride it was. That thing owed you nothing.


----------



## WoodTruk (Jan 11, 2016)

I dropped a black locust on my MS250 last year. The impact point was about 50 feet up the tree, about 12" in diameter, IOW, it really got pounded. It broke the top handle bar and cracked the top cover in several places. I cut the head off a 6 inch bolt, stuck it into each side of the broken handle, black Gorilla Tape, and she's continued on like nothing happened. 

One rainy night out of sheer boredom, I used a black sharpie to paint a tiger-stripe pattern on the top cover, just to cover up the cracks, and so I can ID my saw when it's sitting with my friends 6 other Stihls on the back of a truck. Comments on the 'paint job' from my so called friends have run everything from complimentary to a particularly harsh and downright insulting criticism of my artistic ability. One guy, who's currently recovering from extensive reconstructive dental surgery, even went so far as to question my heterosexuality. BTW, anyone know how long a broken hand takes to recover?


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 11, 2016)

WoodTruk said:


> I dropped a black locust on my MS250 last year. The impact point was about 50 feet up the tree, about 12" in diameter, IOW, it really got pounded. It broke the top handle bar and cracked the top cover in several places. I cut the head off a 6 inch bolt, stuck it into each side of the broken handle, black Gorilla Tape, and she's continued on like nothing happened.
> 
> One rainy night out of sheer boredom, I used a black sharpie to paint a tiger-stripe pattern on the top cover, just to cover up the cracks, and so I can ID my saw when it's sitting with my friends 6 other Stihls on the back of a truck. Comments on the 'paint job' from my so called friends have run everything from complimentary to a particularly harsh and downright insulting criticism of my artistic ability. One guy, who's currently recovering from extensive reconstructive dental surgery, even went so far as to question my heterosexuality. BTW, anyone know how long a broken hand takes to recover?


Good one...lol.


----------



## blkcloud (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a 61 husky I bought new in 1986.. I swear it's as stout today as the day I carried it home..


----------



## Jet47 (Jan 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> At that rate you should get 50 years.
> By my math that's about 3 days a year.
> 150 days if cutting for 50 years.
> Many of us could put a 266 in a box in 150 days in the '90's ,arguably the the best saw ever made. That was west coast thinning/spacing. But what a ride it was. That thing owed you nothing.



Us Eastcoasters liked the 266's as well.
When I ran only one saw at work, it was replaced pretty much every year with a new one. 
Now I always have 2 saws with me at work, try to run 3 tanks through each of them per day. (Sometimes more, sometimes less)
After 2 1/2 years I replaced my 562xp. It still runs fine, but has a lot of hours on it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

this is a very interesting thread!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Three things can and will determine the longevity of a chainsaw.

They are, in no particular order: Proper maintenance, proper maintenance and finally, proper maintenance. A cheap saw can last just as long as one costing five times as much. 

It's not really about the saw. In reality, it's all about the user.


----------



## SEAM (Jan 22, 2016)

It would be interesting to pick up on this thread in 10 or 15 years. I don't really think saws produced now will last as long as saws made during the 70s and 80s.
A lot of products are designed to become useless/uninteresting at a rather early point of time nowadays (obsolescence).
Other products fail soon after the warranty period (some even earlier). Labor cost makes repairs uneconomical. Prices for brand new products are low.
We just returned a coffee maker today for a refund. The initial one was replaced twice, the replacements lasted a few weeks each.
Chainsaws are no exception...


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 22, 2016)

In case this helps with the coffee pot


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 22, 2016)

SEAM said:


> It would be interesting to pick up on this thread in 10 or 15 years. I don't really think saws produced now will last as long as saws made during the 70s and 80s.
> A lot of products are designed to become useless/uninteresting at a rather early point of time nowadays (obsolescence).
> Other products fail soon after the warranty period (some even earlier). Labor cost makes repairs uneconomical. Prices for brand new products are low.
> We just returned a coffee maker today for a refund. The initial one was replaced twice, the replacements lasted a few weeks each.
> Chainsaws are no exception...



like I've said before, "last" is a vague term... many many many reasons why saws fail, and even if a saw is a non-starter, it doesn't mean that all of its pieces are completely worn out. in fact, most pieces on the saw probably aren't even close to being worn out, heck a fuel line can take a saw down just as fast as a tree falling on it

most often the killer of saws that I see is straight gas, but even then, I LOVE straight gassed saws, I know exactly whats wrong, slap a new P&C on and you're good! OTOH, a tree falling on a saw is different , sometimes a case can be cracked and you won't even see it until the whole thing is a apart (or worse when it goes back together). 

poor design kills saws too (husky 350 intake etc)

the biggest thing I'm concerned about now, as I buy saws for my own personal use into the future, is serviceability.... will parts be available? very crucial...because saws can last indefinitely as long as parts are around


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

2123 said:


> Three things can and will determine the longevity of a chainsaw.
> 
> They are, in no particular order: Proper maintenance, proper maintenance and finally, proper maintenance. A cheap saw can last just as long as one costing five times as much.
> 
> It's not really about the saw. In reality, it's all about the user.




makes good sense to me! *right on!* I think loving the saw and being nice to it helps as well.  one reference book I am reading on chain saws and their world says there are three dangers in using a chain saw... 1- the saw it self, 2- the tree and of course... 3- the operator!!! gung ho Charlie: 

no doubt, though... its clear to see many chain saws are in danger, too... from #3!!! lol


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 22, 2016)

That is one of the reasons I will always have a couple of these: 


They are fundamentally sturdy, they are capable of cutting most all of my firewood, and I've put PoulanPro 260 engines in them because they are chrome bore. They made so many of these saws in so many brands and colors that parts will always be available cheap or free. The case on this one is now over 20 years old and has my highly ported squish reduced engine on it with a 19" bar. I have another with a bone stock engine in perfect shape (just a muffler mod).

If I can get fuel and mix oil I will have firewood.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 22, 2016)

Chris I have one you can have for free, just pay ship.  dunno whats wrong with it


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 22, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Chris I have one you can have for free, just pay ship.  dunno whats wrong with it


Hey thanks, but I'm good. I could put together another out of my parts box! You should get it running, they are simple to work on.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 22, 2016)

I've got too much to do really. but thanks for the word of encouragement! maybe i'll make a vid of it one day....who knows.


----------



## Frogfarmer (Jan 22, 2016)

I've had lousy luck with my saws. All Pro models and I have to buy at least a couple a year. Lol


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2016)

SEAM said:


> It would be interesting to pick up on this thread in 10 or 15 years. I don't really think saws produced now will last as long as saws made during the 70s and 80s.
> A lot of products are designed to become useless/uninteresting at a rather early point of time nowadays (obsolescence).
> Other products fail soon after the warranty period (some even earlier). Labor cost makes repairs uneconomical. Prices for brand new products are low.
> We just returned a coffee maker today for a refund. The initial one was replaced twice, the replacements lasted a few weeks each.
> Chainsaws are no exception...




Yup......I have to agree with you 100%. Technology doesn't always guarantee a better product. If anything, it can assure lower manufacturing costs, and for many manufacturers, that's the bottom line. Customers satisfaction? Not so much!

Years ago, chainsaws were made of more metal than variations of plastic like today. Yes, they were heavier, but they got the job done, and they could be repaired over and over. 

I could go on and on, but I've made my point.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 22, 2016)

2123 said:


> Yup......I have to agree with you 100%. Technology doesn't always guarantee a better product. If anything, it can assure lower manufacturing costs, and for many manufacturers, that's the bottom line. Customers satisfaction? Not so much!
> 
> Years ago, chainsaws were made of more metal than variations of plastic like today. Yes, they were heavier, but they got the job done, and they could be repaired over and over.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I've made my point.


Unless you set them on a concrete floor. 

Different materials have different properties, some better for certain applications than others. Everything fails.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Unless you set them on a concrete floor.
> 
> Different materials have different properties, some better for certain applications than others. Everything fails.




Of course everything fails. 

Some of us just have issues with "it" failing much sooner than it should have.


----------



## SEAM (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't say saws new won't last, but I don't have the confidence to invest a lot of money into that uncertainty.
Failures certainly are on the increase.
But that's just me, and I have more "old" saws to use up still than I probably ever will need...


----------



## aokpops (Jan 22, 2016)

Really don't know how a chain saw will last. Got some old stuff that still runs good getting close to 30 years . The new stuff is a lot easer to handle , it's good to recognize the past , The new stuff, saws that cut faster wood stoves that burn less wood .


----------

